# Happy Birthday Zira!!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Zira is 2 years old today! Looking back 1.5 years ago, the vets said she would never see this day... Well, we proved them wrong there! She's a happy healthy 2 year old now! Happy Birthday to our "special" one! Please let this year bring some maturity and sanity! lol 



































































































Happy Birthday Z! :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful Zira!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Zira!! I love the second last photo with the wreath in the background


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Zira!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday pretty girl. Zira enjoy your day. You look so pretty sitting in front of the flowers .You should do greeting cards . Love the action shot of her going over the high jump!


----------

